# Almost ready for tin! II



## jpfabricator (May 4, 2014)

After Gator told me the pictures wernt showing, I tried for 3 hr to download them again. Tap-a-talk (the app. to view this site on a smart phone) got renamed to Crap-a-talk! 
Im trying to post the pics, please let me know if they show.
View attachment 76092

View attachment 76093

View attachment 76094

These pictures show the pole truck so many of you were intrested in lifting and setting the middle rafter.
View attachment 76095

View attachment 76096

A couple of birds eye views.
View attachment 76098

The last raftergoing up.


The roof purlins and the eave strut in place, this os whenI ran out of daylight.


Jake Parker


----------



## Chucketn (May 4, 2014)

jpfabricator said:


> After Gator told me the pictures wernt showing, I tried for 3 hr to download them again. Tap-a-talk (the app. to view this site on a smart phone) got renamed to Crap-a-talk!
> Im trying to post the pics, please let me know if they show.
> View attachment 76092
> 
> ...



I'm getting "Invalid Attachment" message on all the attachements...
Chuck


----------



## Bill C. (May 4, 2014)

jpfabricator said:


> After Gator told me the pictures wernt showing, I tried for 3 hr to download them again. Tap-a-talk (the app. to view this site on a smart phone) got renamed to Crap-a-talk!
> Im trying to post the pics, please let me know if they show.
> View attachment 76092
> 
> ...



I don't know why it wouldn't accept your photos.  What is size of your building?


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 4, 2014)

I see the last pic of the last rafter going up.  Exciting man!  

If you have any questions about TapaTalk, please write me.  That is what I use, and I like it better than using the full website for posting pics, so maybe I can help.  I am glad you are trying, and love to see your pics

Bernie


----------



## jpfabricator (May 4, 2014)

The completed size will be 20' wide by 18' deep. Im trying to upload from my images, should I just start a thread and take pictures as I post? It seems when I try to post multiple pics it refuses all but one. Kind of frustrated. I might have to get a Go-Pro and do video tours instead.

Jake Parker


----------



## jpfabricator (Aug 2, 2014)

After what seems like eternity, I finally got some tin vertical! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 81249



:thumbup:
Jake Parker


----------



## jpfabricator (Aug 23, 2014)

Walls! Yes I LOVE PROGRESS! !!!WOOO HOOO
Jake Parker


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Aug 23, 2014)

Looking good Jake.
******************Gator************************


----------



## fixit (Aug 23, 2014)

grumpygator said:


> Looking good Jake.
> ******************Gator************************



Really looks good, the only problem I see is the size. It's TOO SMALL ! My shop is 24 X 34 & when I'm busy it's crammed & I'm tripping over things.

Enjoy you project & your new shop. Great job

fixit


----------



## jpfabricator (Aug 23, 2014)

Im already planing a 30 foot extension  off the back!:what:

Jake Parker


----------



## jpfabricator (Aug 23, 2014)

7 pieces of tin= 3 shirt changes and probably 5 gallons of sweat.
But its gonna be nice and cozy this winter with the cast iron potbelly stove a good friend of mine gave. me.
Jake Parker


----------



## jam (Aug 30, 2014)

nice job on that but I did it the lazy way i
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
 had one delivered to me


----------



## jpfabricator (Sep 1, 2014)

Movin rite along! By night fall I should have the top covered up!
:thumbdown:
Jake Parker


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Sep 1, 2014)

Still looking good Jake.With the rain we get around here we put the roof on first.Just Saying********Gator***********:roflmao:


----------



## jpfabricator (Sep 1, 2014)

The roofs all done save for one sheet. I misscut a wall piece and intended to get another piece. I forgot until I got to the bottom of the stack! Ooops! 
Anyway, I still need 7 more sheets of tin for the back, so I will get the last roof sheet then. I found a place in Houson that manufactures roll up doors for cheap. When I take my vacation in a few weeks there will be a "road trip"!
Then some trim work and electricity is all that remains untill some chips fly!
Jake Parker


----------



## David (Sep 1, 2014)

Looks real good Jake!  Tarps will be coming off real soon looks like, keep photos coming.

David


----------

